# Vintage press kit (German) - ur & Sport, 1986



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*ableitet.no - Vintage press kit, ur & Sport, 1986*

So guys, 
Managed to score this on eBay. It's German, but you get the jist. 
Had some relevant info on weight of rallye Quattro A2 block, and nice fact sheets at the back. opcorn: 

Folder from Sept 1986 right here


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

awesome!!!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks Sepp :thumbup:


----------

